# New Years eve cheese smoke.



## ak1 (Dec 31, 2015)

Got 2 lbs of Cheddar smoking tonight. I won't be touching it until Christmas 2016. My original plan was to smoke it on Christmas day, but eating & drinking got in the way, then work, then weather... So finally it's happening tonight. 

I was going to take some before pictures, but camera was dead. So here's one off my phone. Cheese has been on for about 1/2hr.













IMAG0339.jpg



__ ak1
__ Dec 31, 2015






I'm going to run the full load of pellets (12-13hrs) let rest, vac pac....see you next Christmas.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 31, 2015)

Looks great AK, I smoked 8 lbs last weekend (due to a great sale) !  I let my smoked cheese supply dwindle to one brick...  Dang me, I could kick myself... Now the wait...  Your ahead of the game, that's great... Good for you man, gonna be real tasty in a year !  Thumbs Up


----------



## ak1 (Dec 31, 2015)

Thanks.  I think it will be fun to have a "milestone" cheese for various occasions.


----------



## ak1 (Dec 31, 2015)

4hrs later AMNPS is still chugging along. Still not seeing much colour on the cheese.













IMAG0340.jpg



__ ak1
__ Dec 31, 2015


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 31, 2015)

Looks like it's picking up a bit... I'm sure it'll turn out great !  Happy New Year !


----------



## ak1 (Dec 31, 2015)

No worries. It'll get nice and smokey when it's done. Next Christmas, it'll be amazing.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jan 1, 2016)

That's what I like to see, a little bit at a time.  It allows you to watch smoke more often.

T


----------



## disco (Jan 2, 2016)

Terrific cheese but will it be enought? Great smoke AK.

Disco


----------



## ak1 (Jan 3, 2016)

Oh yeah... It'll be good for Christmas day 2016. At most, I'll probably use one of the blocks, the other will stay and rest for some other occasion.


----------



## driedstick (Jan 3, 2016)

Looking gooooooooddddddddd 

A full smoker is a happy smoker 

DS


----------



## b-one (Jan 3, 2016)

Wow the will power hope you can stick to it!


----------



## jhend (Jan 4, 2016)

Nice job AK1 did you make the cheddar?


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jan 4, 2016)

12-13h? I like that. 

Christmas 2016? You are a patient man. Hope you have a temperature controlled vault.

Make sure you come back in a year with taste notes.

Happy New Year to you and yours.


----------



## ak1 (Jan 5, 2016)

atomicsmoke said:


> 12-13h? I like that.
> 
> Christmas 2016? You are a patient man. Hope you have a temperature controlled vault.
> 
> ...


I have other cheese to eat, so no worries there.  Yeah, I got a small fridge I use as a cheese "cave".


jhend said:


> Nice job AK1 did you make the cheddar?


Nope. Store bought.


----------



## jhend (Jan 5, 2016)

AK1 check your PM


----------



## ak1 (Jan 12, 2016)

done.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 13, 2016)

Looks good AK! It should be about ready to eat by now. How's it taste?


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 13, 2016)

Great Start AK !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Gonna be a Great package to open next Christmas!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## ak1 (Jan 13, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> Great Start AK !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Bear, I'm looking forward to it.


SmokinAl said:


> Looks good AK! It should be about ready to eat by now. How's it taste?


Not touching it till Christmas. Besides I've got lots of other cheese to eat.


----------



## ak1 (Jan 25, 2016)

Got another few pounds of the same cheese, Smoking it tonight the same way. This will be my eating cheese.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jan 26, 2016)

AK1 said:


> Got another few pounds of the same cheese, Smoking it tonight the same way. This will be my eating cheese.


Sounds like a well thought out plan. One does need nutrition.

T


----------



## jhend (Jan 26, 2016)

Love smoked cheese, I made a _Gruyère and a Gouda That I plan on smoking. Are you happy with the _AMNPS and where do you buy the pellets from?

Thanks John


----------



## ak1 (Jan 26, 2016)

atomicsmoke said:


> 12-13h? I like that.
> 
> Christmas 2016? You are a patient man. Hope you have a temperature controlled vault.
> 
> ...


This is why I'm not in a rush.













IMAG0355.jpg



__ ak1
__ Jan 26, 2016


----------



## jhend (Jan 26, 2016)

looks like their isn't much room left in the cheese cave. just like crop rotation. yum yum


----------



## ak1 (Jan 26, 2016)

It's only about half full so far. Give me a bit of time and I'll have that baby completely full.


----------



## ak1 (Jan 26, 2016)

jhend said:


> Love smoked cheese, I made a _Gruyère and a Gouda That I plan on smoking. Are you happy with the _AMNPS and where do you buy the pellets from?
> 
> Thanks John


I love the AMNPS, it works like a charm. As for pellets.... basically Traeger from Home hardware, or Louisiana Grill from Canadian Tire in 20lb bags. Or you can get BBQ delight in many flavours from either BBQ Galore in Burlington or Chadwicks on the mountain.


----------



## jhend (Jan 28, 2016)

Thanks Ak, I have been getting my wood from highland packers and it is in dust form. I have not seen 20lb bags at CT will have to check it out. I have been looking into the AMNPS and see that you can burn pellets or dust.


----------



## ak1 (Jan 28, 2016)

Do you buy the big 18kilo bags?


----------



## jhend (Jan 28, 2016)

AK1 said:


> Do you buy the big 18kilo bags?


I have not at this point but have considered it. Are you interested in splitting one?


----------



## ak1 (Jan 28, 2016)

Let me think about it. I've still got 3 20lb bags of pellets plus a few small BBQ delight bags and a 2Kg bag of hardwood dust from highland.


----------



## jhend (Jan 28, 2016)

No problem that is a fare bit.  I am working on the hardwood dust blend from highland at the moment.

John


----------

